# How often does your toilet get plugged up?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unscientific minds wanna know.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

In my previous dorm? Almost always. Nightmare it was, that toilet.

Although I'll say the positive aspect of that disastrous year was that I learned a lot about how toilets work.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

A girl I had on visit, and we made pancakes O_O 

But then.. she made a bad pancake.. .And she ****ing killed it down the toilet...

And I cryed...

:'(


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Hahaha I don't remember the last time a toilet clogged around here.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't remember exactly, probably about 6-8 months ago.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

My toilet has never clogged on me, but it does clog on my boyfriend all the time, so yeah, I've lost count there. He swears that toilets just hate him because he has a knack for clogging them -- even when he's just peeing.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

My mother always clogs it. Happens once a month. She uses too much toilet paper and blames it on the size of her poop.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I don't know how/why it'd get clogged. Is this really common??


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

pocketbird said:


> My mother always clogs it. Happens once a month. She uses too much toilet paper and blames it on the size of her poop.


Dammit mother, just go with the toilet paper excuse!!!


----------



## leoj (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't find mind Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â*


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

mine flushes twice for some reason so it hardly ever gets clogged, but when it does it's guaranteed to overflow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hardly ever. I have plugged it with an enormous **** a time or two, however. :um


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

Haha... i have this 20 years old toilet seat that i've never got clogged since i moved here. But when i lived in my parent's house, i'd get their toilet clogged at least once a week. Their toilet seats were quite new. So i think there's something wrong with the new toilet seats...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Toilet _seats _shouldn't have anything to do with it. :stu


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Rarely. I plugged it yesterday because i dumped a napkin in the toilet before i took a massive SH--! 

so yea...... 0_0


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sinatra said:


> mine flushes twice for some reason so it hardly ever gets clogged, *but when it does it's guaranteed to overflow*


 You know, there's nothing worse than when you've been sleeping like a baby and you get up to use the toilet and this happens. You're barely awake so your mind isn't really firing on all thrusters anyway. So you realize it's plugged up and you just kinda stare in disbelief as it rises and rises and somehow, the knowledge that toilets can actually overflow is kind of delayed until JUST BEFORE it actually happens. And then, something kicks in and you think "OMG! It's gonna overflow!"

And then, it just happens with this pitiful, anticlimactic sloshing, splattering sound before you can even twitch.

And you want to go back to bed but you know you have to clean up toilet water.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Top 10 thread, easily.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

If you don't have a plunger, pouring hot water helps


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

All this talk about unclogging toilets reminds me of this unique invention. Looks risky to use...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> If you don't have a plunger, pouring hot water helps


 I have a plunger. The problem is I usually can't get to it fast enough because the impending overflow situation catches me off guard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Every time I try to stick my head in and get a good look.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


 BUMP


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

SD92 said:


> I can't remember exactly, probably about 6-8 months ago.


Not since this post made last year. So that's over a year and half ago since it plugged up now.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A lot.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I love the game. Equivalent of starting the car. Achievement or loss / damage. Neither toilet or car have fired me of rejected me. 50:50 perfect relation ship

Toilet lid & seat have barbed wire embedded in transparent acrylic 

Capacity serves. When reaching the brim; just a wait 'n' retry game

Today was the first time to ever encounter a NO START car scenario when extra charging a booster doesn't help. Usually a day to resolve. I pulled the black box to ship to the kitchen. Standby battery hasn't been given enough attention recently, but was ready to go soon. Straight in. 3 Yard cats all over me during my extraction process, maybe detecting my disappointment but turned into instant quick task. Glad the fresh box didn't get any licks from cats. In the cabin to release the hood, nervous to get the box into the bay. They might have seen it as a new friend. Fur enough insulation for 'em but any tongue or paw pad across terminals. I do this swap a lot in the yard. Hope they scram if sensing a spark


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been in this house since Dec 2010. Since then, only 2 out of our 3 toilets have clogged up for a total of 4 times I think. The shower is another matter. That thing always gets clogged so I'm thankful for the inventor of liquid plumbr.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think it ever was my fault. In the past it happened because the person before me used wads and wads of toilet paper. I hate those types of people. So wasteful. They seem to be afraid of touching their own private parts. And they clog up toilets.

Sometimes when I use a public bathroom and see a woman pull out paper towel after paper towel to dry her hands...I imagine that she does the same thing to wipe her butt.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I want that toilet that they advertise as flushing a bowl full of golfballs. Never clogged again. Of course I'd probably have to update my plumbing that has been patched together over the years in my 1890s house.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Very often.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I usually drop chihuahua size turds so like half the time.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I was a student office worker in high school and we usually had a seating area near the faculty bathroom. One day a teacher walked by looked at us and said "I'm gonna shut it down" then proceeded to walk into the bathroom, shut it down, burp, then leave.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The toilet in my apartment is one of those low flow toilets. It has never clogged but often times you have to flush twice. And it's too high for me. I can't rest my feet on the ground fully. I don't know why they are making most new toilets so tall. All it does is inconvenience short people. I'm close to average height for a woman, so I shouldn't have this issue.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lol. 33 posts about clogged up toilets. No, we don't have clogged toilets here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Worst.*

I didn't get to vote, but mine always gets clogged up.

I hate it.

Never EVER get pelican plumbing in your home. EVER!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The options in the poll are impressive 



komorikun said:


> I don't think it ever was my fault. In the past it happened because the person before me used wads and wads of toilet paper. I hate those types of people. So wasteful. They seem to be afraid of touching their own private parts. And they clog up toilets.


:lol I imagine it could be a bit more than that, but I'm pretty much like this  I had to learn how to optimize and pace my "usage" after getting this small toilet with a narrow drain. I've become quite resourceful, I'd say.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That Random Guy said:


> I didn't get to vote


 Yeah, I can't fix that but this is probably the best thread I ever made so I revisit it now and then.

Maybe if a mod runs across it they can extend the poll time?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


>


 Bringing this thread back to the future. 

I have also (I think) reopened the poll so it should be ready for more votes.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Other toilets never really had much persistent clogging issues, but the toilet in the upstairs rear master bedroom always has clogging and flushing issues to this day oddly that never went away. The new housemate lives in that room now and I always see her walking upstairs with a plunger at least once or twice per week to unclog. 
My stepdad also recently told us pouring half a cup of dishsoap into the toilet bowl and letting it sit for an hour or two and flushing, it always seems to fix a clog. Not sure if that's true.


----------



## humidity (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a real crappy toilet, it was eventually replaced by the landlord in the whole building. It would always get clogged up, and I kept fearing the day when I poop and water will overflow unto the floor. And after many years, the fear came true. Poop was hard and got stuck, but broke up into small pieces. I thought I could get away with not using plunger, so I flushed again, and water with poop overflowed unto the floor... a lot. The whole floor was covered in it. I used gloves and and old t-shirt to absorb the poo-water.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

In the 18 years I've lived on my own across 4 apartments I've never had a plugged toilet. Wouldn't know what to do if it happened. Don't have a plunger.

I do remember it happening when I was a kid though.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It only happened when my dad thought it was a good idea to flush a handful of paper towel.

The main toilet makes a weird, continuous beeping sound sometimes that sounds like a broken smoke alarm. It can go for a few hours, and only stops if you flush it. I was walking around the house one night trying to find out what the noise was from because it sounded horrible and was hurting my ears. That’s what my dad was trying to fix when our house flooded.


----------

